
Nvidia RTX 2080 and 2080 Ti review: A tale of two very expensive graphics cards - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1376695
======
umairadil
I am interested in upgrading my GPU. I am a bit disappointed on the
performance of the 2080 for most games out now, but the future could be very
pretty! The 2080TI seems real impressive, but that cost makes my eyes water a
little. I suppose I will hold out a little longer and see what AMD releases
next.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
It honestly doesn't seem like a large enough performance jump when you
consider the price jump as well - last gen you could get a 980 Ti's
performance for a mid-range cards price, but now you get a little more than a
1080 Ti's performance... for the price of a 1080 Ti. Seems like a weird shift.
They've expanded the price range, but not the value. I'm glad I picked up a
1070 at the very beginning of its life, seems like it was the perfect time for
that (before the Bitcoin craze).

I really hope that AMD keeps up this generation - the Vega's were too little
too late - you shouldn't be going toe to toe with NVidia a year after NVidia's
cards come out at the same price point. I would much prefer an AMD card though
- AMD seems much less user hostile, and if I'm going to lock myself into a
display I want to lock into one that doesn't cost me hundreds of dollars more
for the same product. It would make me incredibly happy to be fully AMD for my
next PC build (I ran AMD chips since the 486-66 days until intel's "i"
series), but only time will tell if they can get their act together this year
and actually compete in the mid-high end space.

~~~
kart23
It's for people who want the best 4k gaming experience. As shown in the
benchmarks, at 1080p, it really isnt beating the previous cards by much. If
you are the kind of guy who can spend a lot of money on a 4k monitor, you
probably are going to want a card that can drive that. If you are only doing
HD, then yeah, a 1080/1070 will be great. They charge the premium because they
know nothing else can do 4k like the 20 series.

~~~
saiya-jin
You are right, but there also lies a problem - even 2080ti pulls barely 60fps
at best _today 's_ top games, sometimes not even that. Meaning games whose
development started around the time when 1080 were introduced. The new ones
will be much more demanding, and even if more clever antialiasing helps,
that's only small part of performance.

I mean, 2080 is +- on par with 1080ti - this is 3 years of development in top
graphic card segment? For sure it will find its buyers, but this group will be
tiny - pro gamers, people who have too much money, and maybe once there are
some proper VR games then vive pro/oculus.

I am currently looking for an update over my old 760 gtx, but since I play in
1080p (actually 1200p), I think 1070 will suffice. Anyway for the type of
single player games I play it will be enough in details for years to come. And
the simple fact is, after 1 hour of gameplay I don't care much about some
details.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> You are right, but there also lies a problem - even 2080ti pulls barely
> 60fps at best today's top games, sometimes not even that. Meaning games
> whose development started around the time when 1080 were introduced. The new
> ones will be much more demanding, and even if more clever antialiasing
> helps, that's only small part of performance.

The problem here is that the 2080ti's performance increase is proportional to
it's cost increase - we've really gained no more bang for our buck, they've
just given us a bigger buck to spend, which is fine if you have it, but I'll
bet most people won't. The fancy new AA is just a great way for NVidiia to
spread the gap a bit to make it look more worthwhile to buy these new cards -
without it nobody would be impressed by the performance.

> I am currently looking for an update over my old 760 gtx, but since I play
> in 1080p (actually 1200p), I think 1070 will suffice.

The 1070 is a rock solid card, but I'd probably wait to see where the 2070
sits on the price performance curve. The 1070 would be a HUGE upgrade from
what you have right now, but assuming that the 2070 isn't priced like a 1080
of last gen it could be a very solidly performing card for a rational price
(assuming they didn't price this one up to match whatever equivalent it has
for last gen), and give you just that much more room to stretch out your next
upgrade. I normally hate the "wait until the next gen comes out" philosophy as
there's always a new gen coming, but this seems prudent as I imagine we are ~
1 month away.

~~~
saiya-jin
Thank you, that's a solid advice. 1 month of extra wait doesn't mean much when
release cycle seems to be around 3 years these days.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Looks like the release date for the 2070 is Oct 20th, so if all else fails,
check out the landscape in regards to benchmarks and stuff as it gets closer -
and if you buy 2nd hand I betcha a bunch of cheap 1070's will pop up as well.
I just don't know if the major retailers will get rid of all their 1070 stock
before the 2070 launches, that could be a problem. New Egg still has a ton of
1080's up and the 2080 released today, so I imagine you'll be safe.

And yeah, it's now a 2 or 3 year cycle, totally worth a bit of patience.

------
faragon
RTX 2080 Ti memory: 352-bit 14GHz 616GB/s :-O

14GHz memory! :-O

~~~
craftyguy
I'm curious how they can even operate a chip that quickly in production, or
are they referring to some internal-to-GDDR6 bus that doesn't actually connect
to the GPU?

